# Detailingworld™ Review SONAX SPRAY AND SEAL



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review SONAX SPRAY AND SEAL*

*Introduction:* 
A Spray on Rinse off product from Sonax - to create a water repellent seal ideal for Paintwork and for restoring the repellent effect 
Should give 4-6 weeks of protection

*The Product:*










750ml bottle As you would expect from Sonax Packaging is Great - bottle is sturdy and the Spray head works really well 
New to the Xtreme range, this Spray and Seal is perfect for people on-the-go. Simply, spray & rinse off to create a water repellant seal on paintwork surfaces.
•	Effective sealing of paintwork, chrome & plastics
•	Spray on, rinse off - done!
•	Quick and easy to use
•	Retail friendly
•	Enhances colour depth & shine
•	Lasts approx. 3 months

*The Method:*
Directions 
Wash Vehicle
Shake bottle
Evenly spray onto WET panels (4/6 sprays per square metre)
Rinse and Dry

Always tough to review something like this as you really need video and i didn't have anybody around but onto the pics

Car was wash in the normal routine and then rinsed to leave this










Onto spraying onto the car



















Leaves a Film on the car 


















Then onto Washing off you can see the product as its being washed off here


















And what it looks like after it is rinsed



















And Finally onto a drying










*Price:*

Price - TBC

Saxon Brands Kindly supplied this product to DW 
https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/xtreme/243400544

*Would I use it again?:*

YES - really easy to use , takes hardly anytime to lay a coat of protection onto the car and leaves a really shiny and very slick surface 
*Conclusion:*

Depending on the price point this would be a great addition to anybody that wants to add some protection over the winter months without to much effort, you should get at least 3-4 cars worth out of one bottle - all in all a great easy to use product and surely another Sonax winner

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good - and you can certainly see a difference...

Good to be able to see you being able to rinse the product off and looks to have improved the finish - for drying, did you just go over with a towel for what water was left ?

Be good to see what price it comes in at...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Looks good - and you can certainly see a difference...
> 
> Good to be able to see you being able to rinse the product off and looks to have improved the finish - for drying, did you just go over with a towel for what water was left ?
> 
> Be good to see what price it comes in at...


I could have dried it using just a hose but yes for the test i did dry with a towel to remove spots :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Be a result if Euro Car Parts stock it with a nice discount.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

There's a video demo on Youtube






Looks impressive, even though I can't understand the language used (Swedish)!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I suppose you could apply it and spread it with a mitt for definite coverage and it would go further, like some other spay on / wash off products.


----------



## beefcake (Nov 18, 2015)

This product is also sold as Sonax Spray+Protect.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

shine247 said:


> I suppose you could apply it and spread it with a mitt for definite coverage and it would go further, like some other spay on / wash off products.


I'd prefer to spread it around a bit like you suggest. Any reason this can't / shouldn't be done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> I'd prefer to spread it around a bit like you suggest. Any reason this can't / shouldn't be done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant see why you couldn't


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like a lazy man's BSD - with less longevity.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Gixxer6 said:


> Looks like a lazy man's BSD - with less longevity.


Ideal for the crap weather we have at the moment...

Quick wash with some protection 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> Looks like a lazy man's BSD - with less longevity.


I used to think similar with all these type of wet coat products. Then I was mid washing the car and it started raining... Suddenly they made perfect sense and have since used these to top up protection when the weather isn't great. They are fantastic for the cold, wet months.


----------

